# [JWS] Launcher



## frischfisch (9. Feb 2007)

Hi,

beim Debuggen meiner wird Webstart-Anwendung eine Exception geworfen, an einer Stelle, für kein Kode vorhanden ist. 

Es wird ein Konstruktor aufgerufen, doch bevor der Debugger im Konstruktor ankommt, landet er beim Lancher.continueLaunch(). Danach fliegt die Ausnahme.

Welcher Möglichkeiten hab ich, um an den Fehler ranzukommen?

Die Exception ist die folgendende:


> java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
> at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
> at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
> at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
> ...


Die nicht gefundene Klasse ruft mein Quellkode selbst nicht auf. Sie stammt wohl (lt. google) aus der Rhino API. Ich hab gerade keine Idee, wie ich an den Fehler rankomm.

Grüße,
frischfisch.

// EDIT: Als normaler Client arbeitet die Anwendung ohne Probleme.


----------



## frischfisch (10. Feb 2007)

Keiner eine Idee? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den Quellkode des com.sun.javaws-Package irgendwo bekommt? Vllt. komme ich damit weiter.

Grüße,
frischfisch.

//EDIT: @javaws-src:  , war mit bei den JDK-Quellen mit dabei, zu dem Web Start seit 1.4 gehört.


----------



## frischfisch (16. Feb 2007)

Hat sich erledigt. War ein Fehler im JNLP-Skript. Hatte vergessen, eine Bibliothek einzubinden.

Grüße, frischfisch.


----------

